

One reason to avoid Google CDN - uptownhr

While Google is awesome and has a large collection of JS libraries on their CDN, here is own reason you should avoid it. Countries like China, block google and all that is associated with google. Gmail, finance, news, and their cdn. Any domain that is affiliated with google is blocked.<p>If your site uses jquery, angular or anything else hosted on google&#x27;s CDN, there is a high chance, people from china will not be able to see your site or hang for a long duration before anything showing up. Bad user experience, they will bounce thinking site is inaccessible.<p>This also brings up why you should avoid only supporting single signs on for your startup. Twitter and facebook is blocked. People from china will not be able to login into your site.
======
claudiug
and if you are not targeting china?

~~~
uptownhr
that is your choice.

~~~
VOYD
Especially, if you don't have the localization budget ;)

